# etec vs 4stroke fuel economy



## sparbo84 (Feb 8, 2012)

i have decided to repower my proline 251 walk around cuddy cabin. i was wondering what is better on fuel economy 300 evinrude etec or a 300 4stroke?
Also my transom bracket is only setup for a single motor would it be more fuel efficient to go with smaller twns? and would it be worth it to change the engine bracket?


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

You can do a lot of your own research on the web 

In general, its more fuel efficient to go with a single larger motor 

http://www.yamahaoutboards.com/owner-resources/performance-bulletins
http://www.evinrude.com/en-CA/Tools/Performance-Reports-Library

Lots of opinions, but your results depend a lot on how you run your boat - how its set up - and how well you keep up on maintenance 

Just as a data point - I fish a far bit (300 hrs a year running time) and data downloads from my motors show 57% of the time between idle and 1600 rpm, and 34% above 3500 rpm -


----------



## sparbo84 (Feb 8, 2012)

thanks that helps alot.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

E-Tec and 4 strokes both offer compatible fuel economy. 4 strokes do require more maintenance than the 2 strokes, along with more moving parts that could fail. But all the newer outboards have several components that could fail, but all seem to be extremely reliable over the older ones.

Serious offshore fisherman? Nothing worse than being broke down 40 miles offshore with "one" engine. Two engines double you're chance of coming home, unless fuel related, and doubles the investment and maintenance required also. 

The biggest thing is how hard and how you run the boat. 

My older, large boat had a flow scan, and that was my main instrument to look at. Just running a few hundred rpm less instead of on the pegs, and having the boat properly trimmed, made a huge difference in MPG. It made a significant effect on the GPH burned. A flow scan will tell you the numbers. 

Funny how if we have a boat that gets 2.5 MPG we are proud and brag about it. Let a new car salesman tell you a truck you are wanting to buy only gets 10 MPG and you will tell him he is crazy! 

Most of us spend more on fuel for a one day offshore trip than we spend all week on fuel to go to work. Figure in Beer, ice and bait, and it could be more than the house payment! 
Gas sure as heck is not getting any cheaper. But then again, its only money...


----------



## sparbo84 (Feb 8, 2012)

So a flow scan measures how much fuel you burn? how does that work and how hard is it to get one installed?


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Yes,
It is a gauge that reads Gallons per hour being burned, thus fuel economy. It also will tell you the total amount fuel you use, so you don't have to rely on a fuel tank gauge, if it is calibrated correctly. 
It has an inline sensor that fits in the fuel line between the tank and engine. Easy to install. I am sure that most new engines have this option built in to the electronics. I would not know for a fact. I still run the old junk. 

Everyone gets a "feel" for there boat after running it a while. But I use the flow scan a lot. Could care less about the tach. Adjusting the tilt trim along with the trim tabs if you have them, can make a big difference in fuel economy while on plane. You just tweak everything until you are burning the least amount of fuel at a desired speed. My flow scan is accurate within one gallon of every 100 gallons of fuel said burned last time I checked it.


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

Sparbo84 the install is simple. Just a ground and switch wire then an inline sensor in the fuel line. Anyone with a little ability can install one in about 30min. The hardest part is running the sensor wire from the helm to the fuel line and cutting a hole in the helm to mount the gauge. Had one on my boat for about a year and they are fairly accurate out of the box. You can fine tune them though. Got mine at a marine electronics place in Destin.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

E-tecs are lighter than 4 strokes with less moving parts and the cost of two engines FAR out-ways the cost of Sea Tow. Besides the newer engines are so much more reliable than the older ones like has been previously stated. I have and never will own a four stroke outboard. I just myself done my first required checkup on an E-tec 150 and it doesn't void the warranty try that on a four stroke $$$$$.


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Nobody's gonna say it, but I will - e tecs are ugly. I'd rather be hailing sea tow than convincing people how awesome my big white e tecs are.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Ask a few mechanics the same question. I did and 9 of 10 said they wouldn't own an Etec.


----------



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

reckon its the mechanic you ask...I know quite a few that give outstanding reviews for the ETEC line....I have a 2006 200HO on my Nautic Star Bay 2200 and love it...its set to use the XD100 and is extremely miserly on both gas and oil

for the original poster....check here for info on the etec's...

http://www.etecownersgroup.com/


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Lyin Too said:


> Ask a few mechanics the same question. I did and 9 of 10 said they wouldn't own an Etec.


Most likely number 10 was the only one that knew anything about them or the 9 were 4 stroke mechanics wanting to have work in the future.:whistling::whistling::thumbup:


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Or maybe they agree with me! Ummm....urrgh....ahhh...they're good motors if you don't look at them.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The Etec's have the I-Command gauge that will give you all info needed as far as fuel flow, GPH, GPM, MPG, etc....


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

sparbo84 said:


> i have decided to repower my proline 251 walk around cuddy cabin. i was wondering what is better on fuel economy 300 evinrude etec or a 300 4stroke?
> Also my transom bracket is only setup for a single motor would it be more fuel efficient to go with smaller twns? and would it be worth it to change the engine bracket?


300 Suzuki is probably best in class for MPG. The new Yamaha 300hp 4.2 liter would be good too. I would rank Etecs behind both of these and I own 2 250HP Etecs. They have been OK but I would prefer jap motors.


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

Did they ever work out the shift dog problems with the suzukis? I saw 5 or 6 brand new suzuki 4 strokes of different HPs that all had shifting problems years back.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh... I think I did mention that there are lots of opinions on this subject ? 

:whistling:

My advice would be to do your own research for your application, and then seriously consider a brand that you can get from a dealer you trust, or a good reputation, knows the motors and will take the time to set the boat up right (controls, prop, etc..) and close enough so that maintenance, parts, service, and advice are handy enough so that you will keep to everything in top shape.

New motors are much more reliable and economical than they were 10 or 20 years ago. If you have not purchased a new motor in while, I think you will be pleasantly surprised and pleased with at the performance - economy - noise of a modern 300 hp single (except for the cost!)


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I thought the gas gauge on my boat was broken for a while. I even changed the thing to make sure that needle moved some.....etec 90 owner here.... 380 hrs. :thumbsup:


----------



## sparbo84 (Feb 8, 2012)

Well I can't really afford a brad new motor so I am looking at used or rebuilt that are still under warranty I've found a few etecs for sale at a reasonable price (well considering how unbelievably expensive motors are) not too many 4stroke 300s though.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Mullethead said:


> Oh... I think I did mention that there are lots of opinions on this subject ?
> 
> :whistling:
> 
> ...


Good advise:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 3ZFishing (Jun 10, 2018)

I have seen people say they would not own an etec but they never say why.
What is wrong with an etec?


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a honda 200 4stroke (bf200) with sb78 installed. Boat is a seaquest around 23 ft, tank is 111 gallons. I can take it to the edge and fart around all day with no engine shutdown and come back about dark and tank will still be 3/4 full.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

6 year old thread.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

https://www.consumeraffairs.com/boats/evinrude.html


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

OLD thread but good comparison Yamaha to eTec 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=8&v=eC8PemIFGu8http://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=8&v=eC8PemIFGu8


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

6 years ago when this thread was started, I would not have owned a E-tech.
Now , here I am today. 

Still wouldn’t have one.


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 24, 2012)

6 years ago they didn't have a 10yr warranty.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Still haven’t seen any Etechs with 3000hrs on em. The Yamaha’s are around with that many though.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

There are G2’s in commercial use with over 2000 hours and still ticking. None the less to each their own. Yamaha 225 corrosion issue swore me off those.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Badbagger said:


> . Yamaha 225 corrosion issue swore me off those.


Yeah they kinda shot there self in foot on that deal. That issue cost them a lot of customers.


----------

